# PC Konfiguration diesergamer



## diesergamer (29. Mai 2020)

1.) Welche Komponenten hat dein vorhandener PC?


Es ist ein fertig-pc von HP (HP Pavillion 580-032ng)
 CPU: Intel® Core&#8482; i7-7700 Prozessor 
CPU-Kühler: HP
Grafik: NVIDIA Geforce GTX 1060 mit 3GB 
RAM: Dual-RAM DDR4 16 GB, Standardmäßig mit 8 GB, ich habe ihn allerdings noch den Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB für 100€ spendiert, also 2x8GB Dual-RAM
Mainboard: Odense2-K (HP OEM)
SSD: SanDisk 128 GB SSD
Festplatte: 1TB WD Blue.
Netzteil:Internes 300-W-uATX-Netzteil, E-STAR 6.0 Bronze
Gehäuse: HP Pavillion OEM
Laufwerk: DVD Brenner



2.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat dein Monitor? 60hz, Full HD

3.) Welche Komponente vom PC (CPU, GPU, RAM) - sofern vorhanden, limitiert dich im Moment? eigentlich Keine, alles läuft flüssig, würde aber gerne Raytracing und noch bessere Grafik haben, sowie mehr Leistung in VR

4.) Wann soll der neue PC gekauft, bzw. der vorhandene aufgerüstet werden? Ab in 1 oder 2 Wochen, bis von mir aus 2 bis 3 Monate

5.) Gibt es abgesehen von der PC-Hardware noch etwas, was du brauchst? Windows, das hole ich mir aber am besten als Key im Internet, oder?

6.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden? Ich würde gerne selber bauen, mein Vater nicht, da er Angst wegen der Garantie hat. Wohne in München.

7.) Wie hoch ist dein Gesamtbudget? 1000-1050€, 1150€ ist Schmerzgrenze

8.) Welche Spiele / Anwendungen willst du spielen / verwenden? GTAV,  Virtual Reality, Videoschnitt, Forza Horizon 4, OBS Studio @1080P

9.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigst du? 500gb SSD, 2 TB HDD

10.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche? Viel RGB, stylisches Gehäuse, leise Lüfter, Bluetooth 4 .2 oder besser

Es wäre gut, wenn ihr mir 2 Vorschläge machen würdet: einen, der kein RGB hat(also nur einen praktischen Sinn hat), und einen der Leistung und RGB hat

Der neue PC sollte eine NVIDIA RTX Grafikkarte sowie einen Intel Prozessor haben- wenn der nicht gut oder zu teuer ist, dann von mir aus auch AMD

Meine Vorab-Konfiguration findet ihr hier: Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de

Das Netzteil das ich mir ausgesucht habe ist das be quiet! System Power 9 600W Bronze


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (29. Mai 2020)

Gegenvorschlag: Das Netzteil ist zwar okay, ich würde aber ein technisch hochwertigeres nehmen...dazu eine Grafikkarte wie die RTX 2060 Super. Wenn dir deine Leistung bisher reicht, ist mMn gar nicht mehr nötig...

Ansonsten eher so: Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de +Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced Black RGB ab &euro;' '34,80 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## diesergamer (29. Mai 2020)

Der AMD Prozessor ist nicht schneller als mein jetziger. Und gibt es keine günstigeren Lüfter, außerdem passen 3 garnicht rein? Habe gehört, es gibt eine neue Intel Generation, wäre sowas möglich?


----------



## DKK007 (30. Mai 2020)

Also das B9 Netzteil kannst du vergessen. Nimm das E11 550W. 

Was passiert mit der alten Hardware, wird die verkauft? 
Sonst könntest du Sachen wie den RAM weiter nutzen, genauso wie die SSD/HDD. 

Der R5 3600 ist ein Stück schneller, als der alte Quadcore. 

Allerdings ist die Frage, ob du das Budget nicht erstmal nur in die GPU steckst und die alte CPU weiter nutzt.

Das ist sonst Geldverschwendung und gerade deine eigene Konfig ist nichts halbes und nichts ganzes. Zumal dich doch aktuell nichts limitiert.

Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich aber insbesondere wegen RTX empfehlen auf die kommenden Karten im Herbst zu warten. Die sind da voraussichtlich 2-4 mal so schnell bei RT wie die aktuellen.


----------



## diesergamer (30. Mai 2020)

Die alte Hardware wird für 1100€ verkauft. Also bekomme ich ohne Geld einzisetzen einen besseren PC.  
Daher alles neu.
Ich würde jetzt entweder den i5-9600kf oder den neuen i5-10600 kaufen. 

Zu der neuen RTX-Serie:
"
Stand 30. April 2020: wccftech.com stieß auf einen Artikel der China Times, der kurze Zeit später offline genommen wurde. Demnach werde Ampere für Gamer im dritten Quartal 2020 (konkret: September/Oktober) erscheinen. Boardpartner seien in Vorbereitung, ihre Lager mit Turing-Karten zu räumen. Es gebe bald Abverkäufe und Schnäppchenaktionen für die aktuelle GPU-Generation, um Platz für den Nachfolger zu schaffen. ASUS, Gigabyte und MSI werden genannt.

Den Beginn sollen Geforce RTX 3080 Ti, 3080 und 3070 machen - womöglich mit einem gestaffelten, quartalsweisen Release ab Q3. Die Nicht-RTX-Karten der Reihe Geforce GTX 16xx sollen vorerst erhalten bleiben. Darum könnte eine RTX 3060 entsprechend länger auf sich warten lassen. Zum Vergleich: Knapp eineinhalb Monate vergingen zwischen den Startterminen von Geforce 1080/70 und der Mittelklasse Geforce GTX 1060; fast drei Monate zwischen Geforce RTX 2080/70 und der RTX 2060."

Also erst nächstes Jahr?


----------



## moritz777 (30. Mai 2020)

Den i5-9600kf würd ich nicht kaufen, da ist der 3600(x) die bessere Wahl. 
Ebenso beim i5-10600(k), da der 3700x.


----------



## diesergamer (30. Mai 2020)

Bei mindfactory gibt es aktuell 70 Euro Rabatt wenn man Intel und MSI kombiniert . Das wäre meine aktuelle überarbeitete Konfiguration :
Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de

Und noch der alpenföhn rgb cpu kühler.

Und dann noch die Frage: selber zusammenbauen odernicht? Mein vater hat da wegen der Garantie angst


----------



## moritz777 (30. Mai 2020)

Naja es sind bei der Kombi nur 50€ cashback = 350€
Mein Gegenvorschlag wäre 3600 mit zb. b450 tomahawk max = ca. 280€ 
Gespartes Geld dann in stärker gpu investieren.

Zusammenbau ist mit youtubetutorials kein hexenwerk, und garantie hast du halt auf die einzelnen teile und nicht auf den pc als ganzes.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Mai 2020)

Du kannst ja einfach mal schauen, wann die RX3070/60 da ist. Ansonsten kommt ja auch noch Big Navi mit RDNA2, die auch RT kann.

Wenn neue CPU, würde ich da auch im Herbst auf Zen3 warten.


----------



## Mrry25 (30. Mai 2020)

Die RTX2060 solltest du nicht nehmen. Die hat nur 6GB Speicher und der ist einfach nicht zukunftssicher, da eher zur RTX 2060 Super greifen. Was denn Rest angeht ich könnte damit leben auch wenn ich eher zu einem AMD CPU greifen würde da es hier auch schon PCI E 4.0 gibt. 
Warten kann man immer auf neue Hardware. Diesen Herbst kommen die neuen Chips von AMD und Nvidia raus, etwas Später dann die AMD CPU. Ein paar Monate später wird dann AMD und Nvidia wieder was rausbringen wie es bei der Super Karten war. Man kann damit rechnen das so alle halbes Jahr bist 9 Monaten was neues Raus kommt.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2020)

diesergamer schrieb:


> Bei mindfactory gibt es aktuell 70 Euro Rabatt wenn man Intel und MSI kombiniert . Das wäre meine aktuelle überarbeitete Konfiguration :
> Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de



Aber doch hoffentlich nicht mit dem Netzteil, oder?


----------



## diesergamer (30. Mai 2020)

Also, ich würde jetzt die RTX 2060 Super mit 8GB VRAM nehmen. Dazu ein besseres Netzteil, aber mit RGB.  Ich bin mir nur unsicher mit der CPU. Mein aktueller ist ein i7-7700 4x 3,60 GHz. Boost bis zu 4,2 GHz und 8 Threads. Und da wäre der AMD 3600 jetzt nicht so schneller. Warum eigentlich nicht der i5 9600kf? Ist der schlecht?


----------



## moritz777 (30. Mai 2020)

Schlecht nicht, aber halt auch nicht schneller als der 3600 und teurer und du hättest dann eine jetzt schon tote Plattform.
Du hattest videoschnitt angegeben. Dann wär für mich der griff zu amd eh klar.
Hast du überhaupt schon getestet, ob der 7700 bottlenecked?


----------



## diesergamer (30. Mai 2020)

Der i5 ist 5 Euro teurer. 
Vergleich i5 9600kf und AMD 3600X
UserBenchmark: AMD Ryzen 5 3600X vs Intel Core i5-9600KF

Und gibt es überhaupt einen AMD Prozessor der meinen RAM (3600 MHz) unterstütz?

Was ist bottlenecked?

So, hier jetzt meine überarbeitete AMD Konfiguration: Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de

Und hier die Intel-Konfiguration:  Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de

Und der Lüfter zu beiden Konfigurationen: Security Check

Sind die Konfigurationen jetzt gut? Oder gibt es noch Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## DKK007 (30. Mai 2020)

Der alte i5-9600K(F) hat aber kein HT und damit nur 6 Threads. Bei AMD haben alle CPUs SMT. Der 3600(X) hat also 12 Threads und der 3700X hat 16 Threads. 

HT beim i5 haben erst die 10.000er.




diesergamer schrieb:


> Was ist bottlenecked?



Flaschenhals. Also in dem Fall CPU-Limit. 
Wenn du keines hast, warte auf Zen3. Die werden nochmal 20% schneller als die aktuellen CPUs.


----------



## diesergamer (30. Mai 2020)

AMD unterstützt halt nicht den 3600er RAM.

Also wäre dies meine finale Konfiguration: 

Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de

Und halt noch der CPU Kühler: Security Check

Das macht einen Gesamtpreis von 1135 Euro.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Mai 2020)

Warum sollte die CPU den RAM nicht unsterstützen?? Schau, was das Board kann. 

Z.B. 


			
				https://geizhals.de/msi-b450m-a-pro-max-7c52-001r-a2112021.html?hloc=at&hloc=de schrieb:
			
		

> 2x DDR4 DIMM, dual PC4-33066U/&#8203;DDR4-4133 (OC), max. 64GB (UDIMM)




Bei Intel ist auch alles über DDR4-2400 OC.


----------



## diesergamer (30. Mai 2020)

AMD Ryzen 5 3600X, Prozessor boxed

Dort steht das er nur folgende Speicherstandards unterstützt:
	DDR4-2400, DDR4-2800, DDR4-3000, DDR4-3200

Stimmt das nicht?


----------



## DKK007 (30. Mai 2020)

Offiziell. Mit OC kann mehr gehen. 

Ansonsten kannst du den RAM auf 3200 stellen, oder wenn du doch neuen RAM kaufst einfach direkt günstigeren DDR4-3200 nehmen.
Macht am Ende keinen spürbaren Unterschied.


----------



## diesergamer (30. Mai 2020)

Also sollte ich bei AMD einen 3200er RAM kaufen?

Kannst du bitte jetzt mal eine endgültige Entscheidung welchen Prozessor und welche Mainboard ich mir kaufen soll?


----------



## DKK007 (30. Mai 2020)

Ich würde eigentlich raten erstmal die aktuelle CPU zu behalten.  

Wenn du unbedingt wechseln willst:
AMD Ryzen 5 3600X, 6x 3.80GHz, boxed ab &euro;'*'194,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
MSI B450 Tomahawk Max ab &euro;'*'117,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200 ab &euro;'*'77,97 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM 500W ATX 2.4 ab &euro;'*'77,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


Bei der Grafikkarte kannst du bei der bleiben.
8GB Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2060 SUPER Windforce OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RTX 2060

Allerdings bedenken, dass die aktuelle Mittelklasse bei RT sehr schwach ist. Deshalb hatte ich empfohlen auf die kommenden Karten zu warten.


----------



## diesergamer (30. Mai 2020)

Ich verkaufe doch meinen PC!!! Der ist doch auch ein Fertig-Teil von HP! 
Den alten PC verkaufe ich auf ebay für 1100 Euro VB. Hat sich auch schon einer gemeldet...


----------



## moritz777 (30. Mai 2020)

Laut pcgh cpu-index ist der 3600(x) schneller als der 9600k(f). 
Offiziel wird ram bis 3200mhz unterstützt, das heißt aber nicht, das nicht mehr geht. 
Bei Intel ist die referenz zb. 2666mhz


----------



## NuVirus (30. Mai 2020)

also wenn du den PC für den Preis los bekommst selbst 800€ wäre noch viel für den Komplett Mist und die Hardware ist auch nix besonderes^^


----------



## DKK007 (30. Mai 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> also wenn du den PC für den Preis los bekommst selbst 800€ wäre noch viel für den Komplett Mist und die Hardware ist auch nix besonderes^^



Wobei er anscheinend schon einen Abnehmer hat, der da soviel bezahlt. Wie heiß es so schön, täglich steht ein Dummer auf.


----------



## diesergamer (30. Mai 2020)

Da hast du Recht. Wobei ich ihn vor 2 Jahren für 750 Euro statt 1000 gekauft hatte und dann noch für 100 Euro aufgerüstet hatte. Ne andere verrückte Story: 
Wir hatten noch so einen alten Office PC aus 2012. Der hat damals 400 Euro gekostet. Ich hatte ihn 2018 auf ebay mit Preis VB gestellt. Der eine hat ihn mir für 230 Euro abgekauft!


----------



## NuVirus (30. Mai 2020)

ja gut gemeldet und verkauft ist nen Unterschied, ich sag nur was letzte Preis


----------



## diesergamer (30. Mai 2020)

Gut, dann wird wohl mein neuer PC aus folgenden Komponenten bestehen:

Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de

Security Check


Mein Vater sieht das mit dem selber zusammenbauen immer noch sehr kritisch und sagt dass da so viel schiefgehen kann wenn es nicht passt und mit der Garantie und so....

Wie soll ich meinen Vater das erklären?


----------



## NuVirus (30. Mai 2020)

Du hast auf jede Komponente einzeln Garantie, also hat das mit Selbstbau erstmal gar nix zu tun.

Edit: die QLC SSD würde ich nicht nehmen sondern eine mit normalen Flash TLC z.B.

Ich würde es so machen, hab auch nen CPU Kühler rein den du extra hattest:
Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de


----------



## DKK007 (30. Mai 2020)

Sehe ich auch so. Besser TLC nehmen. 

ADATA XPG SX6000 Pro 512GB ab &euro;'*'74,99 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Samsung SSD 970 EVO Plus 500GB ab &euro;' '109,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## NuVirus (30. Mai 2020)

In meiner Konfig ist auch ne günstige TLC drin 

Die 970 Evo finde ich eigl zu teuer, da ist man ja schon fast beim Preis für ne 1TB M2:
1000GB Kingston SA2000M8/1000G M.2 2280 PCIe 3.0 x4 NVMe 3D-NAND TLC (SA2000M8/1000G) - M.2 SSDs

Ich würde den Release von B550 noch abwarten vll gibt es da was interessantes, aber günstiger wird es nicht aber man kann vll mit kleinem Aufpreis PCIe 4.0 mitnehmen für die nächste Grafikkarte und vll ne weitere Generation von AMD CPUs, ich könnte mir vorstellen das noch zwei Ryzen Generationen für AM4 erscheinen aber auf B450 wie bereits von AMD bestätigt nur noch Zen 3 kommt.


----------



## moritz777 (30. Mai 2020)

Die frage ist halt wann ddr5 kommt.


----------



## diesergamer (30. Mai 2020)

Sehe ich auch so mit der SSD. Hab jetzt die von HP in meiner Konfiguratioin.

(Nachdem ich einen Test dazu gelesen)


----------



## DKK007 (30. Mai 2020)

moritz777 schrieb:


> Die frage ist halt wann ddr5 kommt.



In 1-2 Jahren.

Das ist deutlich ferner als Zen3 und die neuen GPUs.


----------



## NuVirus (30. Mai 2020)

Dann kann es halt sein das nen Consumer Sockel auch erst in 3-4 Jahren kommt bzw. erschwinglich ist daher ist nen B550 wahrscheinlich keine schlechte Wahl vll kommt noch mehr dafür als man jetzt denkt.


----------



## diesergamer (30. Mai 2020)

Also ist jetzt meine PC Konfiguration für den aktuellen Zeitraum super?

Nebenbei kostet bei One.de wenn man das ganze konfiguriert gut 1600/1700 Euro!!!


----------



## diesergamer (30. Mai 2020)

Könnt ihr mir ein gutes Netzteil mit RGB empfehlen? Oder sind die eher Schrott?


----------



## NuVirus (30. Mai 2020)

nix bezahlbares soweit ich weiß, vll recht teure asus die auch nen Display haben aber nie informiert - die günstigen werden wohl Schrott sein bei günstigen guten Netzteilen gibt es eh schon kaum Auswahl - wenn würde ich eher noch extra LED Streifen oder so kaufen.


----------



## diesergamer (30. Mai 2020)

Also soll ich einen 3200 MHz oder einen 3600 MHz RAM einbauen?

JETZT HIER MEINE FINALE ABSCHLUSS-KONFIGURATION:
Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de

Und noch der CPU-Kühler: Security Check

Gibt es jetzt noch Einwände/Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## NuVirus (30. Mai 2020)

3600 ist so das ideale für Ryzen wenn aber latzenz sollte dann auch 16 sein oder besser.
G.Skill Trident Z Neo DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-19-19-39 ab &euro;' '119,74 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## diesergamer (30. Mai 2020)

Also eher so: Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de
Der gleiche RAM nur mit ner 3600er MHz Frequenz


----------



## NuVirus (30. Mai 2020)

nein wenn dann wie der verlinkte von mir 3600 CL16


----------



## diesergamer (30. Mai 2020)

Da 20 Euro mehr, dort 10 Euro mehr. Ich bin eigentlich schon über meinen Budget.


----------



## NuVirus (30. Mai 2020)

3600 cl18 ist halt nicht zu empfehlen dann bleib bei 3200^^


----------



## diesergamer (30. Mai 2020)

Ist es eigentlich so ein großer Unterschied zwischen 3200 und 3600? Für was steht das überhaupt? Also merke ich den Unterschied wenn ich ihn benutze?   Was verändert sich?


----------



## NuVirus (30. Mai 2020)

Erhöht indirekt die Leistung der CPU vereinfacht gesagt, das ist der Takt des RAM - der reale Takt muss aber die Zahl dann halbiert werden also 1600 oder 1800Mhz


----------



## diesergamer (30. Mai 2020)

Da spare ich mir das Geld lieber. Vielleicht auch nicht, Schonmal danke an dich und alle anderen, weil ich bin ein ganzes Stück schlauer als davor. Ihr habt mir wirklich hilfreiche Tipps gegeben! Danke!!!!!


----------



## DKK007 (30. Mai 2020)

Merken tust du nichtmal den Unterschied zwischen DDR4-3200 und DDR4-2400. Das ist nur messbar, aber nicht spürbar.


----------



## diesergamer (30. Mai 2020)

Und warum kann ich nicht den 3600er CL18 nehmen?


----------



## diesergamer (30. Mai 2020)

Mir sind doch noch ein paar Fragen aufgekommen::

1. Hab gerade gesehen, die RTX 2070 gibts für 20 Euro mehr. Soll ich die nehmen?

2. Mein Gehäuse untersetzützt nur asus aura sync, leuchtet es bei MSI trotzem. Gibt es ein passendes Mainboard auch von ASUS?

3. Ich gebe 120 Euro für Speicher aus(2 TB HDD,500gb ssd). Soll ich lieber die ganzen 120 Eueo in eine SSD von Samsung investieren. Denn im Schrank habe ich noch eine orginalverpackte WD Blue 1 TB Festplatte. Die ist aber schon ein paar Jahre alt. Dann hätte ich 1tb ssd und 1tb hdd. Oder soll ichs lieber beim alten lassen?

4. 3200mhz oder 3600 mhz RAM jetzt?

5. Für 80€ gibts auch das be quiet! Pure power 11 80+gold. Das wäre günstiger. Soll ich das nehmen?


----------



## warawarawiiu (31. Mai 2020)

So wich ich das sehe, kriegst in 3 bis 4 Monaten die gleiche leitstung wie dein Build aber nochmal 200-300€ billiger.....mindestens.

Und: die neue ps5 und Xbox ohne x die wohl so um die 300-500€ kosten Werden, werden um EINIGES  besser sein als der 1000€+ PC den du dir gerade zusammenstellst.+musst du aber selber wissen. Es ist aktuell der schlechtem-gleichste Zeitpunkt um aufzurüsten.


----------



## NuVirus (31. Mai 2020)

Wenn er jetzt den PC gut los wird und so 300€ mehr kriegt als sonst ist es aber jetzt ein guter Zeitpunkt zum Aufrüsten.

Das einzige was aktuell nen richtig schlechter Zeitpunkt ist sind die Grafikkarten - CPU wird wohl erst besser zum Jahreswechsel oder später aber bei nem 3600 ist das auch verschmerzbar der ist ja ned teuer.


----------



## DKK007 (31. Mai 2020)

diesergamer schrieb:


> 3. Ich gebe 120 Euro für Speicher aus(2 TB HDD,500gb ssd). Soll ich lieber die ganzen 120 Eueo in eine SSD von Samsung investieren. Denn im Schrank habe ich noch eine orginalverpackte WD Blue 1 TB Festplatte. Die ist aber schon ein paar Jahre alt. Dann hätte ich 1tb ssd und 1tb hdd. Oder soll ichs lieber beim alten lassen?
> 
> 4. 3200mhz oder 3600 mhz RAM jetzt?
> 
> 5. Für 80€ gibts auch das be quiet! Pure power 11 80+gold. Das wäre günstiger. Soll ich das nehmen?



Existierende Speichermedien kannst du natürlich weiter nutzen.

DDR4-3200 reicht

Das E11 (Straight Power) 550W ist besser als das L11 (Pure Power) 500W


----------



## diesergamer (31. Mai 2020)

Rtx 2060 Super
Oder für 20 Euro mehr
Rtx 2070?

Und beim Netzteil geht es darum ob ich das
550 Watt Seasonic Focus GX 80 Plus Gold Netzteil, modular - Netzteile ab 500W | Mindfactory.de
Oder das Pure Power 11 nehme.

Und mit dem Gehäuse und dem Mainboard? Funktioniert das?


----------



## DKK007 (31. Mai 2020)

Das GX80 hat nur eine 12-Schiene (SingleRail) ich würde zum L11 raten. 

Die RTX 2070 wäre insbesondere bei RT deutlich schneller.


----------



## diesergamer (31. Mai 2020)

Neue Konfiguration:
Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de

Mit dem Pure Power 11:
be quiet! Pure Power 11 600 Watt ATX (BN294) | Desktop Netzteile | Netzteile | PC-Komponenten | Computer & Elektronik | equippr

Und diesem Lüfter: Security Check

Brauche ich eigentlich noch Kabel etc.?


----------



## NuVirus (31. Mai 2020)

Die SSD hat wieder QLC - nimm diese hier:
1000GB Crucial MX500 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s 3D-NAND TLC (CT1000MX500SSD1) - SATA 2.5 Zoll SSDs

Oder 1000GB Kingston SA2000M8/1000G M.2 2280 PCIe 3.0 x4 NVMe 3D-NAND TLC (SA2000M8/1000G) - M.2 SSDs

Da bei dem Kühler noch Versand drauf kommt, kannst du auch gleich den hier ne Nummer besser nehmen und sparst die Versandkosten:
Scythe Mugen 5 Black RGB 120mm - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de

Beim Netzteil:
be quiet! Pure Power 11 500W ATX 2.4 ab &euro;' '69,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Das 600W ist nicht nötig und du hast 2x unnütze Grafikkarten Kabel im Gehäuse liegen da es 4 statt 2 hat - für 2 karten ist es aber zu schwach evtl sind es sogar doppelkabel dann hast du die sogar im Sichtbereich des Gehäuses wenn du es auf beide Rails aufteilst.

Oder du nimmst das Seasonic das ursprünglich geplant war ist auch sehr gut spricht nix dagegen.


----------



## DKK007 (31. Mai 2020)

2 Karten funktionieren heute zum Spielen eh nicht mehr wirklich.


----------



## Lordac (31. Mai 2020)

Servus,





diesergamer schrieb:


> Und diesem *Lüfter*: Security Check


der Ben Nevis Advanced ist in erster Linie ein CPU-*Kühler*, mit einem Lüfter dran, so wie es auch in der Beschreibung steht !

Bei der CPU würde ich den Ryzen 5 3600 nehmen, der Aufpreis zum 3600*X* lohnt sich eigentlich nicht. 

Es kann sein das du beim MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC ein aktuelles BIOS aufspielen musst, dies ist per USB-Stick aber kein Problem *klick*.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## diesergamer (31. Mai 2020)

Guten Abend zusammen!

Ich meine, alle Konfigurationen ähneln bis jetzt sehr an einen PC. Aber will ich überhaupt einen PC haben?

Die Antwort; NEIN, denn ich möchte eine Disko!!!

Doch mit der Disko gibt es Probleme. Folgende Konfiguration:
diesergamer PC-Konfiguratioin Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Ich weiß nicht, ob alle RGBs zusammen passen und ob sie genug Mainboard-Anschlüsse haben. Ich blick da nicht mehr durch. 
Gerne könnt ihr falls erforderlich ein anderes Mainboard oder einen RGB-Verteiler(wenn es so was gibt) hinzufügen.

Folgende Komponten sollten RGB sein:
Mainboard(B450 GAMING PRO CARBON AC | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Deutschland) Unterstützt MSI Mystic Light
Arbeitsspeicher (https://www.corsair.com/de/de/Kateg.../Vengeance-PRO-RGB-Black/p/CMW16GX4M2C3200C16) Unterstützt MSI Mystic Light
Gehäuse (Sharkoon - TG6 RGB) Unterstützt MSI Mystic Light
3x Gehäuselüfter 120mm oder 2x Gehäuselüfter 140mm (egal,bitte hinzufügen)
SSD (HyperX Fury RGB 960 GB, SSD schwarz, SATA 6 GB'/'s, 2,5) Unterstützt MSI Mystic Light
CPU-Kühler (https://www.alpenfoehn.de/produkte/cpu-kuehler/ben-nevis-advanced-black-rgb) Unterstützt MSI Mystic Light

Sollte aber nicht über 1150/1200 Euro kosten.
Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Ps. Und wegen der Festplatte die ich noch im Schrank habe. Kann ich die noch verwenden? (Aus 2012)


----------



## DKK007 (31. Mai 2020)

Schau einfach, was CrytalDiskInfo zu der Platte sagt. Wenn da alles OK ist, verwende die.


----------



## diesergamer (31. Mai 2020)

Die ist ja noch orginalverpackt.


----------



## DKK007 (31. Mai 2020)

Auspacken musst du die natürlich.


----------



## diesergamer (31. Mai 2020)

Kannst du mir bei der Sache mit RGB weiterhelfen?


----------



## diesergamer (31. Mai 2020)

Hab gerade die hier gefunden(ist mit RGB);
Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2060 SUPER GAMING OC 3X 8G - RTX 2060 | Mindfactory.de

Die wäre 15 Euro teurer als die RTX 2070. Soll ich trotzdem bei der 2070 bleiben. Also ist die besser als die 2060 super?

Und funktioniert die überhaupt mit MSI Mystic Light?


----------



## DKK007 (1. Juni 2020)

diesergamer schrieb:


> Kannst du mir bei der Sache mit RGB weiterhelfen?



Kenne ich mich nicht mit aus.


----------



## diesergamer (1. Juni 2020)

Soll ich ein neues Thema über rgb erstellen?


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2020)

diesergamer schrieb:


> Und funktioniert die überhaupt mit MSI Mystic Light?



Nö, die ist von Gigabyte. Wenn du was haben willst, das mit MSI funktioniert, musst du eine von MSI kaufen.


----------



## diesergamer (1. Juni 2020)

8GB MSI RTX2060 Super Gaming - RTX 2060 | Mindfactory.de

Die hier ist "Super" 

Ich habe jetzt mal verschiedene Tests gelesen und die sagen das die RTX2060 Super eigentlich genauso viel Leistung hat wie die 2070. Und die hätte RGB-

Also sollte ich jetzt die RTX 2060 Super RGB MSI nehmen oder die Gigabyte RTX 2070 ohne RGB?


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2020)

Nimm dann die MSI.


----------



## diesergamer (1. Juni 2020)

Brauche ich eigentlich noch etwas anderes außer die Komponenten bei Computer-Zusammenvbau?
Also Kabel, spezielle Werkzeuge etc.?


----------



## DKK007 (1. Juni 2020)

Kabel sind dabei. 

Schraubendreher mit Kreuz brauchst du natürlich.

Anleitung VORHER lesen!


----------

